# In Honor of Memorial Day Weekend 2019



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

In Honor of Memorial Day Weekend 2019On July 4, 1776, the Second Continental Congress adopted the United States Declaration of Independence. This Declaration was the first step leading to the formation of the United States of America; a forever FREE United States of America.*FREEDOM is not free; it comes at a terrible price.*What does Memorial Day Mean? Hear first hand (video at the end of this presentation) from Mr. Leo Smith, One of the Few, One of the Proud, what Memorial Day means to a Marine, to the American people, to the forever FREE American people.*How better to celebrate, 'In Honor of Memorial Day Weekend' than from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll.*Tammy and Captain Bryon welcomes us to Fishing Florida style:We are ready. Let's go:Leaving with us is the Flying HUB. This boat is so fast it can fish deep-drop on a one day trip:When Will & Jason talk, we listen:We are ready:Our FWC collects real on the water data:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Tim Fischer:What a way to greet the morning:CJ & Tim drove over 1,000 miles to fish with us:FWC is there to lend a helping hand:Can the folks from Indiana catch our Florida Fish?*You had better believe it:The 'bite' is on-going:The 'endangered' American Red Snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Pay back time begins June 1 with the opening of Red Snapper and Gag Grouper seasons. American Red season last until August 2. Gag Grouper will remain open until the end of the year. And, on the overnight trips, we can legally keep a 2 day limit.*Until then all ARS & Gag grouper are properly vented and released to fight again:We have been fishing from late Friday until Saturday evening. We are fished-out-tired, hungry, and ready to go home:Did someone say hungry?Hey! We are hungry too!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

After a good nights sleep it's open wide John's Pass Bridge, we are home:Once again it's the Flying HUB:Back at the dock:One Proud Marine...C J & Tim, Nineveh, Indiana, will never be the same:In the money:Tim shared the Snapper Jackpot: This Declaration was the first step leading to the formation of the United States of America; a forever FREE United States of America.*FREEDOM is not free; it comes at a terrible price...
Mr. Leo Smith and Memorial Day Weekend:*








Bob HarbisonFlorida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

